# Home Again annual fee????



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Yes, both of my Goldens have Home Again chips. I have their renewals set up on automatic renewal. 

I_* think*_ they offer a level which you don't have to pay a fee for, but I would check their website to be sure.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

"If pet owners decide not to renew their annual membership, will their pets’ microchip ID codes and information still remain in the HomeAgain database?

Once entered in the HomeAgain database, microchips are registered for life, whether or not pet owners renew their annual memberships, and contact information may be updated online anytime free of charge by logging into HomeAgain.com. However, if a non-member’s pet is lost, they are not eligible for the value-added benefits included with the annual HomeAgain membership, such as proactive outreach to local PetRescuer volunteers, travel assistance for found pets, the 24/7 medical hotline, etc."

This is from their FAQs. Bentley has this chip, too.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I told my vet I wanted another option but she said even if you don't renew the chip works and they will contact you if the dog is found. You just don't get the added features they offer for the annual premium like listing on locator services. I just didn't renew. I don't need the extra stuff.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

That's the microchip that Ella got from the vet. They said that if you don't pay the annual fee that the dog is still in the system and will show up and you'll be contacted if she is found anywhere, you just don't get their extra services.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I do not see much "value" in their annual membership. The value of the microchip, IMO, is the in the initial database and their extra fluff does little but pad their pocket.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you. Each of my dogs is on a different microchip brand, to my consternation. This comes from breeders microchipping the puppies and using different services. And each service has a different system. It's hard to keep them all straight.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

No, you don't have to pay. We have them also and paying gets you some perks, but they are things like they will help you make posters for your dog. I can do that myself as well as contact local shelters. Not payment does not have any effect on the actual microchip registration.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The fee just gives you the premium services, which are great if the dog actually goes missing (they'll send digital lost posters to people in your dog's area, etc.) But you don't have to pay to keep the chip active and in the database, and you can always renew and pay if you do lose a dog and want the premium services.

The first year is free, which is why you got your renewal e-mail (I assume you registered about a year ago).


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, both of my Goldens have Home Again chips. I have their renewals set up on automatic renewal.
> 
> I_* think*_ they offer a level which you don't have to pay a fee for, but I would check their website to be sure.


Yes, they do have a level where you don't have to pay a fee. The fee is for the extras. With the basic level the registered pet is still in the database if lost/found. When we got our first renewal notice I called Home Again.

Be sure to keep your contact information up to date.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> Yes, they do have a level where you don't have to pay a fee. The fee is for the extras. With the basic level the registered pet is still in the database if lost/found. When we got our first renewal notice I called Home Again.
> 
> Be sure to keep your contact information up to date.


Thanks-

I thought they did, but didn't want to say without checking their site first. 

Good reminder about updating their contact info every year. You'd be surprised the number of owners that never put in their info or keep it current.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good reminder about updating their contact info every year. You'd be surprised the number of owners that never put in their info or keep it current.


Yep! I'm guilty of that!!! We had lived in our new place for a year before I updated the chip data on my cats. Swore I'd never make that mistake again, until over a year of having Bear and finally getting his chip number to register.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for this post. Will will be getting chipped with Home Again and I've never used them before (Huck is tattooed and Pilot and Charlie were chipped but with a different company) so I'm glad to hear there's no annual fee.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Home Again provides Photo ID Cards with your pet's info and Vet clinic info.

I have one for each of mine.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

One year I did pay the fee (before I understood I did not have to) and utilized the 24hr Vet they have on staff. I made a call at 3am. They were responsive in that they got back to me quickly, they did spend a lot of time talking to me, but in the end I must say I did not feel satisfied with the 'diagnosis'. 
I guess I am just saying this is a part of the service when you pay the fee and could prove to be helpful!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

We have a Home Again chip and we gladly pay the fee for the "perks". The most important one in my opinion is that they become proactive in your behalf by sending out a message to vets and shelters. I hope that we never have to rely on the chip but since we have taken the time and effort to go that route I want the best protection possible.


----------

